# Will she grow into her tail?



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in the same boat! My Scout came from a pet store. I have no way of finding his parents for comparison. His paws are huge despite him not being that big, but his tail is hocks( i think that is what it is called in a dog). He is 6 months old and hasn't grown into his tail yet.


----------



## DuggerA (Jan 17, 2013)

I meant his tail hangs below his hocks.


----------



## LisaMarie (Feb 2, 2013)

Willa and Scout look a lot alike! Pretty close in age, too...have to see how it all evens out


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THey are perfect puppies, just in their teenager phase... please don't worry, they will be gorgeous adults and you will not notice tail length at all


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

We thought the same thing. Now Roxy has a long joyful tail that looks like a beautiful fan. Just wait until it fills out


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Willa is adorable, thank you for adopting. She's going to grow into a beautiful golden girl with a gorgeous tail.

Both of my two are adopted, my girl from a GR Rescue, she is from confirmation lines with a full flowing tail. 

I adopted my boy from my County H.S., he's is a Field Golden and he has a full fluffy tail. 

I adopted them both at the age of 2, didn't see their coats, feathering and tails come fully in until 2.5-3 yrs. old. Give Willa's coat some time.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

My pup is 7 months old and the vet told me at 6 months he would grow into his tail and the tail would be a good indication on how big he will be. It seems as if he has recently, within the last week, grown into his tail as well as growing into his HUGE ears. He is a golden mix and curls his tail over his back now. When he was smaller it stuck straight out like a Golden's tail and I swear it was as long as his whole body! He is going to be a mid sized dog and his tail is looking better on him now!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I alway heard paws told how large a pup would be. To be honest, I don't remember Bear's tail. All I worried about was when he would get tail feathers. Lol. Regardless, the pups will be as big as they are meant to be. I know for a few months I was convinced his ears would turn him into Dumbo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

